# Replacement glass and digitizer?



## flaxamax (Nov 3, 2011)

Greetings, my wife's stratosphere had a fight with the ground and lost. It's now got cracked glass and everything still functions fine. What I cannot find anywhere in my search is JUST the glass and digitizer to replace. I don't need the whole screen, as it costs about $170. If anyone could link me to where I can find these replacement parts, I'd very much appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

If you have insurance on the phone, it may be cheaper just to file the claim and get it replaced, and pay the deductible.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Or just watch swappa.com, Stratosphere's have been going for between $110-$260, as of this posting there is one in excellent condition with cases for $160, and the average seems about that, and I have seen them see on eBay for $100-$175 recently. Way better to get a complete phone if you don't have insurance


----------

